# How to install kali linux in asus vivobook f202e



## mainong (Mar 15, 2014)

how do I install kali linux in asus vivobook f202e? the specs are
Processor : Intel® Core™ i3 3217U	 3M, 1.8 GHz Processor
Operating System : Windows 8
Memory: DDR3 1333 MHz SDRAM, 4 GB 
Display: 11.6" 4:3 Glare panel
Graphic: integrated Intel® HD Graphics 4000
Storage : 500GB HDD 5400 RPM
Networking: Integrated 802.11 b/g/n
Built-in Bluetooth™ V4.0
Interface:
1 x Headphone-out jack 
1 x COMBO audio jack 
1 x Line-in Jack
1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external monitor
1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert


----------



## ratul (Mar 15, 2014)

Like any other current linux distro (or any OS).. 

This might help:


----------

